# Who makes the Northerntool tractors?



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm talking about the Nortrac tractors 20hp and up. What level of reliability do they give? Any other thoughts or experiences?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

They are nice looking tractors, and appear to be well built with alot of optional equipment fels,etc.. maybe some of the other members might have more info...


----------



## dbear (Sep 17, 2003)

Not sure which factory they come out of, but they are of Chinese origin, possibly Foton, based upon looks only. However, it is my understanding that, like US Jeep production during WWII, one design can be built by many different manufacturers.
Foton 254








Northern 20XT:


----------

